# Pecan and Walnut Wood in Socal



## bernie (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find some pecan and walnut chunks in SoCal?  Preferably in the Orange County area :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you maybe tried the smoking meat store here maybe. Jeff has some good woods here so look and then you can help out the site that brings us all together.


----------

